# Am Anfang steht das Zuhören...



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. Es el título de un capítulo de libro publicado en 1995. Aquí está completo:

_Am Anfang steht das Zuhören – Einige Bemerkungen über den Umgang mit Mobbingopfern und Hilfsmaßnahmen_

Mi intento:

Comienza con la escucha / Al principio es escuchar: algunos/as comentarios/observaciones sobre cómo lidiar/tratar con/el manejo de las víctimas de acoso psicológico y sobre los esfuerzos de ayuda/ medidas de alivio

¿Sugerencias para precisarlo? Gracias desde este mismo instante.


----------



## elroy

¿Qué tal "Escuchar ante todo"?

_Escuchar ante todo: comentarios sobre cómo interactuar con las víctimas del acoso psicológico y sobre medidas de apoyo _


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Mi intento:

"Lo primero es escuchar - Algunos comentarios sobre el trato con las víctimas del mobbing, y como ayudarles"

Visto que el artículo sobre el "Acoso laboral" en wikipedia empieza por "El *acoso laboral* o *acoso moral en el trabajo*, conocido comúnmente a través del término inglés_* mobbing*" _no me parece nada mal la palabra "mobbing" en el título de un capítulo sobre el tema - pero tú sabrás.

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias elroy y Susana por su pronta asistencia. Sus versiones son un gran filtro y me ayudan mucho a perfilar una tercera opción. Primero las suyas:

elroy - _Escuchar ante todo: comentarios sobre cómo interactuar con las víctimas del acoso psicológico y sobre medidas de apoyo_
Susana - Lo primero es escuchar - Algunos comentarios sobre el trato con las víctimas del mobbing, y como ayudarles

Ahora una suerte de combinación, basado también, en cierta medida, en lo que conozco del fenómeno:

Escuchar ante todo: Algunos comentarios sobre cómo tratar con las víctimas de acoso psicológico [o _mobbing_] y sobre medidas de apoyo.

¿Qué opinan?

Susana: en realidad, a la fecha no existe un consenso acerca de cómo denominar al fenómeno, ni en inglés, ni en español, ni de cómo traducirlo al español. Hay quienes incluso proponen usar otro término. Entre las palabras y expresiones más comunes en ambos idiomas y que se consideran equivalentes se encuentran, respectivamente: mobbing, workplace bullying, y acoso psicológico laboral, acoso moral, acoso laboral. Las discusiones al respecto son muy interesantes, complejas y van para largo.


----------



## elroy

risingmoon said:


> Escuchar ante todo: Algunos comentarios sobre cómo tratar con las víctimas de acoso psicológico [o _mobbing_] y sobre medidas de apoyo.


 ¿Es necesaria la palabra “algunos”? Aunque figura en la versión alemana, dudo que haga falta incluirla en castellano.


----------



## risingmoon

elroy: en general me parece mejor apegarme lo más posible al original. Al margen de ello, entiendo que para ti no aporte un contenido muy relevante, sin embargo, creo -y no es más que una idea personal, pues desconozco el texto en sí- que decir "algunos" aporta un matiz en el sentido de no pretender que se agotará el tema. Viéndolo así, lo encuentro apropiado y prefiero conservarlo.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

risingmoon said:


> "algunos" aporta un matiz en el sentido de no pretender que se agotará el tema


Sí, efectivamente.

A mi por lo menos me suena bien la combinación. 

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## risingmoon

Bueno, creo que ya está. Gracias a ambos, elroy y Susana. Hilo concluido . Hasta pronto.


----------

